# Relocating to Dubai



## Karl McN (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi everyone I am relocating to Dubai in the next couple of months. 

I am hoping someone in here can give me some guidance on how much utility bills are a month for rented accommodation?

Look forward to your response. 

Thanks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Please have a look at the stickies, there's a lot of helpful information in them.


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

1 bedroom, +/- 500 AED if chiller is free, +/- 1000 AED if chiller is not free (summertime)


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

500 in chiller free its normal rate , which i am paying ,In DEWA bill you need to pay hosing fee also which is very high in Dubai , its 5% of annual rate on 12 month.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

A lot in summer and little in wonter.

Less in apartments, more in villas.

Of course the tap water swaps around so that plays havoc with trying to work out if you are using hot or cold water, but as its a 'how long is a piece of string' question, then the answer can be only yes, no, and maybe.


----------



## Karl McN (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your help 

Any of you guys know of anyone who is renting a studuo or one bed Apartment in Dubai-England Cluster for max 74000AED per year including DEWA or could recommend a Agent with could reputation ?

Thank you in Advance.


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

Check dubizlle always , that's best place ,


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Karl McN said:


> Thank you everyone for your help
> 
> Any of you guys know of anyone who is renting a studuo or one bed Apartment in Dubai-England Cluster for max 74000AED per year including DEWA or could recommend a Agent with could reputation ?
> 
> Thank you in Advance.


England Cluster?! You mean in International Dump City? :O Browsing quickly through Dubizzle showed results of 1 beds in that cluster for ~ 50k, so even +utilities +housing fee +agent's fee, will cost you ~ 56k.

Sorry, can't help you with specific agents. Check out Dubizzle and Propertyfinder for more prices and perhaps call up those agents listed on there.


----------



## Karl McN (Apr 24, 2014)

Cheers for reply I take it that its not very nice lol?
Where would you re


----------



## Karl McN (Apr 24, 2014)

Recommend to stay? Im 28male and from the UK.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Karl McN said:


> Recommend to stay? Im 28male and from the UK.


Perhaps some buildings are nicer than others there (I personally have only heard of horrors), it is still kinda in the middle of nowhere though. Depends on where you work, perhaps you might want to look in areas closer to your office? Is your budget 78000dhs? All depends on whether you are looking for best amenities, best location or just want to save as much as possible from your housing allowance (assuming lump sum paid to you in the beginning).


----------



## Karl McN (Apr 24, 2014)

I will actually working in Abu Dhabi which I know a hours drive at least but been speaking to people and they have suggested Dubai.

Yes that would be my budget and I would be prefer to bank as much for when I visit my family back in the UK.

I obviously want to still have a life and not stay in my accommodation all year lol.

So somewhere in the middle save a little and live a little.

Really appreciated your help such much stuff running through my head at the moment!


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Karl McN said:


> I will actually working in Abu Dhabi which I know a hours drive at least but been speaking to people and they have suggested Dubai.
> 
> Yes that would be my budget and I would be prefer to bank as much for when I visit my family back in the UK.
> 
> ...


Yikes! That would be a heck of a commute from International City to AD (especially if you work in city center), also getting in and out of IC is a pain in the neck IMO. I assume you work for a private company in AD (since your colleagues recommended it), since gov't employees are strongly advised to live in AD to get their allowance and visa processed. Not sure if they might turn the table on the private sectors eventually, tough to do, but there is no sense or logic in this part of the world. 

If you want to save, I would suggest living in AD. Real estate prices at the moment are not too different in most areas between the two emirates, but it will save you on time, gas, mileage and sanity. I personally would not want my family to drive day in and day out on that stretch of "treacherous" road. I know some people doing the daily commute and are ok with it. But I personally would not recommend it. 

Where in AD will you be working? Have you at least looked around there for price comparison?


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

Karl McN said:


> Recommend to stay? Im 28male and from the UK.


I can suggest you first down town , then Marina , JBR , JLT , you can get with around 70K per year a studio with around 500SQF


----------



## Karl McN (Apr 24, 2014)

I have been looking at AD and they are more or less the same price and would save me alot of time commuting back and forward. 

My place of work will be located in ICAD, Musaffah, Abu Dhabi, UAE.

Where in AD is best to live for a Ex Pat from the UK?

Thank you.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Karl McN said:


> I have been looking at AD and they are more or less the same price and would save me alot of time commuting back and forward.
> 
> My place of work will be located in ICAD, Musaffah, Abu Dhabi, UAE.
> 
> ...


Oh...couple of towns near Musaffah for you to look into; Khalifa City A and MBZ City (I think mostly bachelors dwellings there) will allow you to save a bit more than living in IC when you take into consideration lower rent, no housing fees, no extra car petrol for commute and you will get the extra 2 hours a day to relax. 

Beware though that these areas have older buildings, and the facilities may be generally lacking, so need to do a bit more due diligence. But there are some good finds here. You can browse through dubizzle to get some ideas of how good or bad they look...but don't trust the photos 100%, they may contain "fake" photos or mixed up photos from other properties. Some studios in Al Reem is within your budget, but the commute is going to be long. 

A lot of western expats I know live in Al Raha Gardens, Al Raha Beach, Reem Island, Saadiyat Island etc but the prices are generally higher than your current allowance. 

How much time do you have once you arrive in AD to secure an apartment?


----------



## Karl McN (Apr 24, 2014)

Okay thank you for that will have a look at them areas see what is available. 

Im not fussed of how old or new the building is aslong as its clean and the inside is not to much out of date. 

I think what I'm going to do is stay in a hotel for a month or so so I can get around and look at some potential accommodation.

Im not fussed about the driving to much as I get a company car and fuel paid for so that won't be an issue.

Obviously would prefer to be in close proximity of my place of work.

Ill see how things pan out.

If I have any more questions is there a way I can just message you direct if thats okay with you of course.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Karl McN said:


> Okay thank you for that will have a look at them areas see what is available.
> 
> Im not fussed of how old or new the building is aslong as its clean and the inside is not to much out of date.
> 
> ...


In that case, you will definitely save a bundle from your housing allowance  PM me anytime if you have any questions. I usually will reply within the day unless I am on vacation  In the meanwhile, I will find out from the agents I know if they have properties in those areas. 

Cheers!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

International ****ty? Ha, ha - no chance.


----------



## Karl McN (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for your help.........


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I've always been one that enjoys driving and have been living/driving in the Middle East for the past 14 years - however even I would cringe at the thought of charging up/down to/from AD twice a day.

It's a long boring drive when it's at its best, bring into the picture the crap driving standards of some on that route, plus the weather (often gets foggy early in the morning) and the heat in the afternoon/evening can seriously reduce the life of your tyres (I know you'd not be paying for them - but you don't want a blow-out during the summer, which is when they will happen. Just look at the number of shredded tyres already happening and it's not yet at its hottest).

What time you're starting work is another consideration, if it's 0800 then you'll be leaving Dubai around 0630 to reach AD in time for their local rush-hour

You'd be better of with one of these lane:


----------

